# STUCK IN 4X4



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Quick ? the lite on display says 4wd and doesnt flash so no code but wont go in 2wd has anyone had this any advice and yes ive looked at the other threads.I didnt have time to really get into yet but going to start on it tomarrow.Jjust know it wont go into 2wd.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Off the top of my head I'd say your switch has come unplugged or it's full of trash.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Check to see if you have water in your front diff


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just put bike back togeather had diff apart so its all clean and new oil. Like ib said going to check all plugs and wires.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

if the little rubber piece is tore I'd blow it out & put dielectric grese in there


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

a buddy of mine had the same problem awhile back, but it had been awhile since he last rode, after a few miles he finally got it to go back into 2wd, we just figured it was because it had not been driven for a long period of time...


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Its full of grease and has been cleaned and regreased a few times. Some thing would have to cause this rideing it shouldnt make it work but you never know.Going to take a look today when wife gets home from work let you guys know what i find. thanx for info


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Hay IBBruin couldn't that be that 10amp fuse connector under the seat? I know mine was stuck in 2wd and that was the problem.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Stuck in 2wd could be a fuse problem for sure but his is stuck in 4wd. I've never heard of one stuck in 4wd because of a fuse proplem. I guess if it was in 4wd when the fuse blew or the connection went bad it could be stuck in 4wd just as easy. Good point Fabman.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Heres what i got now after messing with it got power to switch, did all the test on the actuator all pass but now the the lite is flashing back and forth 1 sec so i guessing its the actuator what do u guys think? The lite started after i took it out and it just moves like an 1/8 of a turn i dont get it worked when i took the bike down for repair now the actuator is broke what the h*** and one more thing i put power to the motor and it turns.:thinking::thinking::thinking:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I already printed that out but thank you Ibbruin. Just got done messing with it some more i took the actuator apart and put it in the spot where 2wd would be and put back in then turned the key on lite flashing spun the rear wheels in 2wd then put switch in 4wd and spun rear wheels it engaged the front end and lite went to 4wd(no flashing 2wd 4wd) then put switch in 2wd and nothing.:thinking: I about ready to do the manual one. Im not paying that much for a new actuator. Unless you guys have any ideas.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

So i said screw this and started on the manual one byrd did the write up on and so far i got done with the actuator part just have to get some sort of cable and shifter.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

does your kebc still work? ie does it do the self test when you turn the key off? I went through this on a buddies 650i and it was the fusebox. It got wet and it rotted to hell. if the kebc doesnt work, use a test light and check the fusees with the key on, I didn't get enough power to run the test light but the kebc started to buzz.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

got the rite voltage so im putting on my manual one on tomarrow.will let you guys how it works.


----------

